# Lowrance x4 compatibility



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Are there any other Lowrance fish finders that are compatible with the x4 transducer and 5 pin ( I think it's 5) connector ?


----------



## Inteldrour (Feb 26, 2014)

I would spend the extra money and order the right transducer from lowrance. Just my opinion! I have the elite 4x and love it!


----------

